# Easter Weekend Ride - Pics and Vids



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Went riding this past weekend at Hog Waller Mud Bog in Palatka, Fl. Not a bad way to spend Easter weekend. Have you heard the expression "like throwing a hot dog down a hallway''? Well, fitting a fullsize Ranger 800 down tight trails is the polar opposite, lol. 













































I broke all 10 blades off my fan. I'm on my third fan in two weeks but I finally found one that's gonna work.


What my son wore home, lol.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Great pics! makes we wanna skip work and go ride.


----------

